# Our Longest Trip Yet!



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Well here we are, we have not posted on here in quite some time. Life gets in the way I guess.







Sure missed this little corner of the internet.

We just started our longest trip in the OB yet. 3 1/2+ weeks on the road! I know, it's peanuts to some of you (and we're very envious!)

Our travels will take us to OKC where we are now spending our first night. Amarillo, TX, Colorado Springs, CO, Denver, CO, Moab, UT, and a travel night in ID. Then it's to the Bend, OR area, Newport, OR and Astoria, OR (Ft. Stevens our favorite). From there it's off to Seattle, Montana, Yellowstone, Laramie/Cheyenne, WY then high tail it home for the little one to start school again.

Used to live in Seattle about 3 years ago so this will be an exciting time for us, getting back to the PNW and connecting with some old friends!

Jeff & Tracey


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Have a great trip. Sounds like a good one!

Mark


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Very exciting! Have a great trip!


----------



## WWH (May 7, 2010)

I am jealous!!!

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we are in Kennewick, Wa...you'll be close but no banana! HAVE FUN!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a great trip and a safe one
Take lots of pics

Don


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

We will wave as you guys go by.

Have a safe trip. Miss seeing you guys at the PNW rally's.


----------



## Ryeguy (Apr 1, 2009)

That sounds like a dream trip







drive safe and x2 on the pics


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

We need updates on the TRIP !!!!!!!


----------

